# My opinion, failing on attempted lifts.



## dozisthebeast (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok so here's my two cents worth, and a lil rant thrown in there too because hey, it's the internet and I've got an asshole. Ok so in today's modern gyms with all the guys screaming and yelling while there filming themselves doing hammer strength rows, yes I've seen it, and yes it sickens me. Hey bro you look like you lift weights,  how much can you hammer strength row, cause if you ain't rep ping 5 plates per side you aint shit!

And yes there are some really strong guys out there, my gyms consistently had some crazy strong athletes, 600lb bench press guys, 750 deadlifts, also alot of straight gym rats, like myself, who just like lifting heavy weights, and would probably be in prison if not for the gym lol.

But I consistently see most guys week in and week out, who are doing the big 3, squat, flat bench, deadlifts, never failing on lifts. They do low preps, singles, 2 and 3s, but I never see attempts that fail. How can you ever expect to get bigger and stronger if you don't attempt a weight and just can't get it that time? But now you know how that shit feels and you bust ass and in the next 3 to 4 weeks you train and then go in and handle that shit and now make a new goal. 

I think it has to do with ego, something I'm definetly guilty of having, and I'm getting better at it, but hey who's not guilty of goimg in the gym telling themselves I'm just gonna train light, my elbow is a lil sore, but yu see somone using heavy dumbells and making a scene, slamming them down, and it's like, lemme show this kid how to really press those and then carry them back to the rack! Lol well I'm Def guilty of it!

And the very rare occasions I do see someone attempt and fail, they immediately look so dejected, and embarrassed, like damn everyone just saw me get pinned under that  bro if your putting max effort into that attempt do you not realize the muscle building stimulus you just acheived!!! Be happy, and dedicate your next 4 work outs to finding a way to get thay shit up! 

Anyways, thays my lil speech, had se free time today and figured hey, I should post something on my fav site! Laterz~


----------

